# My little Brookie haven



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Finally got the opportunity to head up and get some fishing in. Felt great. Didn't get a chance to hit any of the large tribs for the big chromers like i wanted, but spent lots of time chasing the brookies. Some of the new creeks i fished only gave up a few chubbies, which surprised me since they looked very promising, but my old reliable stream gave up a few like she always does. With the low water right now the creek doesnt look like much (as compared to this past may), but when you get to a hole, its a HOLE. I caught around 7 or 8 brook's, and all but 2 were keepers, and the biggest was around 9-10, not huge, but still made for the most fun trip of the year so far. Best part was seeing all the babies scattering away as i approached a hole. We have only ever caught brook trout from this stream, so i'm sure thats what they were, but man there were lots, which is awesome for years to come. Here's a few pics from the trip:

One of the keepers and probably one of the coolest colored ones i have ever seen (dont know if he was already in spawning colors or what, but man was he cool looking): 









One of the little guys:









A new hole i stumbled on, again doesnt look like much, but its probably almost 4ft deep under that brush:









This pic is a little old, but another one of my best holes. Pi**ed me off cause there was a biggun there under the tree, next to the cut bank. I had my polarized glasses on and would watch him come out and thump my crawler and take back off under the bank. I left him alone after while and hit the spot again on the way back out, and the situation replayed itself. Smart little buggers they are:









All the fish that were caught were released, just to get that out there. As much as i would like to take a couple home for dinner, i just cant bring myself to take any of them from such a small stream. We have caught them up to 14'', i just cant do it though.... But, if i ever get one around 14'' again, i'm mounting it, doesnt matter how goofy it sounds :lol:


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

looking at your pictures.....that's what i call stream fishing for brookies....it looks like all the streams i fish up north....when you get anything from 8 to 10 inchers out of these streams they are hogs...it takes some work to fish these streams....but what a blast.


----------



## Jimmy2 (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. Some of the most I've had through the years is fishing those little streams for Brookies just like those. You have to be so careful and quiet when you approach the stream or they won't have anything to do with you!! Very colorful fish!! I'm a little envious..........

Dan


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Nice report, and ain't it nice when you have your own little haven?? When I lived up there, I had mine too, and frankly it was the greatest place on earth to me. Never saw anyone else there, but had a blast all the same. Again, nice job.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

toto said:


> Nice report, and ain't it nice when you have your own little haven?? When I lived up there, I had mine too, and frankly it was the greatest place on earth to me. Never saw anyone else there, but had a blast all the same. Again, nice job.


 Besides being home and spending time with the family, that little stretch of stream is my fav. place in the world. By far. And it was even more of a blast using my new thermacell, i'll never head to the place again without it. Saved me the transfusion .......... I cant get back up till the end of the month, and already i'm dreaming of the next trip. Can't wait :bouncy:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice brooks man, I actually went troutin' a few weeks back. It was fun, something different and more laid back then my usually salmonoid chasing. I got one brookie that had BEAUTIFUL colors, and also released everything like you did. Though I'm not a trout fisherman, there really is something about those little streams, and the fish in them.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Sweet, thanks for sharin' that


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

According to the DNR brook trout live only 2 years on average. If you think about that for a minute you will realize that it probably does more good to keep some than to throw them back. Your little haven will only hold so many lbs of fish per acre, say 20 (1) pounders, 40 (½) pounders, 80 (1/4) pounders and so on. Remove some and the remainder get bigger.

The current paradigm of releasing all the trout you catch is good conservation is based on a false premise and the truth is releasing all your trout may be counter productive. It makes good sense to release them if you have no use for them or if you just are keeping them for a picture but if you like eating them dont feel guilty for keeping up to your limit. As one fish biologist said, you cant stockpile trout.


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

My kind of fishing right here ! I have been fortunate to get out three different times in the past week to three different favorite areas and pulled and released brookies similiar to yours in size from all three. Splitshot, you really have me thinking about your comments about the life span of brookies and the ramifications or maybe having "too many" fish in a contained area. The three runs that I mentioned above are all major streams and not tribs. Would you apply your comments to these open stretches of water as well or were you emphasizing smaller feeder creeks ? Just wondering.... 

*Thanks for sharing brookies 101 !*


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

In Michigan I would say it applies to all streams although there could be some exception somewhere. I know it sounds like words of wisdom to release all trout, but if you think of them like bluegills or even better deer, where you can&#8217;t release them it starts to make more sense.

It is difficult sometimes to look logically at those thinks we love so much like trout, but the trout have with stood logging and market fishing and some other challenges, but ever since the DNR started to manage them the trout have been safe from over fishing. Nature has a way of over producing for survival of the species.

If you read the report on the DNR website about new regulations you will see in all cases mortality from all fishing has no noticeable effect on the fishery. That includes all the fish people keep. They say that natural mortality accounts for 50% of the trout every year. Browns and rainbows live an average of 4 years so they all die in 4 years. A 10" brook trout is over a year old and will most likely die before the end of winter so why not keep them if you enjoy eating them. It just makes good sense. I have often said sharing trout with friend and family is a time honored part of the tradition of trout fishing.

Somewhere along the line the idea that we should not waste trout turned into someone&#8217;s idea of good conservation and now many people look down on you if you keep any trout. Somewhere common sense and reality got lost and we have been moving to the extreme. If you like trout and keep within the legal limit you become a partner in the management of the trout, not the bane of trout as some would like you to believe.

I answered this post because I felt Brokies 101's pain as he tried to reconcile keeping a couple of brookies for dinner. I know some will not acknowledge what I have stated and if they don&#8217;t I encourage them to read the DNR&#8217;s report or call their local DNR fish biologist and ask them directly.

I know it is difficult to get a picture that will reflect the beauty of trout. I have been lucky a few times and when I figure out the details I will let you know. In the menetime here is a decent picture of a brook trout I caught a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I think you make plenty of sense Split, and know what your talking about, especially when it comes to stream trout. I only released mine because I don't eat fish and had no use for them. I'd post a pic of my really colorful brook, but don't want to hijack B101's thread.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I didn't post my picture to try to hijack the thread, and I don't think anyone will mind if you post yours. I for one would like to see it and what you did to make it come out good. Thanks


----------



## NEW HUDSON WALT (Jan 11, 2009)

i have been fishing for brookies in my little secert spots up north for a little over 40 years.....almost every time out i take home my daily limit to eat....these same spots have never stopped producing quailty fish.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Everyones cool sayin their piece and sharing their pics. Hell, that's the reason I posted mine. I know people have been out, but noones posting pics.......... splitshot, you know, I have wondered the same thing about keeping them in order to make for some bigguns next time up. I've just been nervous, this stream has gone through some drastic changes the last few years, mainly due to that big flood a few years back. Just don't wanna ruin what's finally back to normal. Heck, its probably better than before, what once was a few ok holes, now is lots of deep, brush filled places for them to hide.... next time up I think I'll keep a few, see what happens
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

By the way, nice brookie there split!!! One day I hope to live up that way and fish for trout whenever I please. For now its smallies and wallys for me, just to get me by anyways
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

I don't understand the catch and release mentality when it comes to brook trout. Before the new rules I would hit my favorite trout stream and often bring back my 10 fish for dinner and my dad would do the same. And guess what, every time we went back the trout were still there. With the new rules I don't fish anymore since it's tough to catch a meal. Most of my favorite streams are either 10 inch minimum or under some experimental rules. I guess I got spoiled.

I do enjoy reading about other's adventures and seeing the pics, especially of the streams. So keep it coming and don't worry about what you keep.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Nice fish! Love those brook trout, and to me they are too delicious to let go. Like others have said I have some streams that I fish about once a month and most of the time I go I can pull a limit. The fish population doesn't seem to be effected.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice post and pictures Brookies.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

This is the little squaretail with some color, I wonder what he'd look like during the spawn:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

That's a great looking brookie AS.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Sweet pic there AS!!! Very purty
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> This is the little squaretail with some color, I wonder what he'd look like during the spawn:


Like this.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

Pretty amazing. and i'm talking about some of the comments

Only on this site


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

TC-fisherman said:


> Pretty amazing. and i'm talking about some of the comments
> 
> Only on this site


I _WISH_ it was only on this site. Actually the same kinds of comments erupt on 3 other websites I frequent. It's too bad that we fishermen can't live and let live, agree to disagree, and MOODB. :sad:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Splitshot said:


> In Michigan I would say it applies to all streams although there could be some exception somewhere. I know it sounds like words of wisdom to release all trout, but if you think of them like bluegills or even better deer, where you cant release them it starts to make more sense.
> 
> It is difficult sometimes to look logically at those thinks we love so much like trout, but the trout have with stood logging and market fishing and some other challenges, but ever since the DNR started to manage them the trout have been safe from over fishing. Nature has a way of over producing for survival of the species.
> 
> ...



Ray you ARE the man


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

TC-fisherman said:


> Pretty amazing. and i'm talking about some of the comments
> 
> Only on this site


I must be missing something here. The only comments I have seen are either great fish or don't worry about keeping some, it doesn't affect the resource. So school me. What comments are an issue.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

flinch said:


> I must be missing something here. The only comments I have seen are either great fish or don't worry about keeping some, it doesn't affect the resource. So school me. What comments are an issue.


They won't respond since they won't be able to support a C&R argument with facts.

Like Ray or hate him, he always tries to back up his thoughts with facts. With all the attention to special regs and no kill lately, I don't think I have seen one post for C&R based on more than an emotional argument. Emotions are the same reason we don't have a dove season and the same reasons PETA would like to do away with all hunting and fishing.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> They won't respond since they won't be able to support a C&R argument with facts.
> 
> Like Ray or hate him, he always tries to back up his thoughts with facts. With all the attention to special regs and no kill lately, I don't think I have seen one post for C&R based on more than an emotional argument. Emotions are the same reason we don't have a dove season and the same reasons PETA would like to do away with all hunting and fishing.


I guess I don't understand then. All I saw was a bunch of cool pictures and a discussion on using a renewable resource. Someone has a problem with that? And I apologize for taking the thread in this direction.


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> They won't respond since they won't be able to support a C&R argument with facts.
> 
> Like Ray or hate him, he always tries to back up his thoughts with facts. With all the attention to special regs and no kill lately, I don't think I have seen one post for C&R based on more than an emotional argument. Emotions are the same reason we don't have a dove season and the same reasons PETA would like to do away with all hunting and fishing.


BS!

The same old stuff gets posted year after year

I once offered the resident expert here $50 to back up his claim about studies showing C&R being detrimental to brown trout. No reply.

You want studies? go to the michigan dnr fisheries library. Lots of info there. I posted links to studies before and reports on fisheries but its useless. The same old BS repeats itself no matter what. 

I'm thankful that a lot of fisherman have a clue when it comes to their impact on trout in small streams. As for the people who will never get it, it's not worth the time


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Geez people, it's a renewable resource. Go fishing, catch a meal, and enjoy life. Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

TC-fisherman said:


> BS!
> 
> The same old stuff gets posted year after year
> 
> ...


Or you can do what I do and talk directly to a cold water biologist

Splitshot clearly explains mortality above along with carrying capacity, so what is so objectionable? Carrying capacity is carrying capacity, either mortality occurs by anglers or mother nature. Thankfully most fisherman have a clue when it comes to this.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm beginning to see why nobody posts reports/pics anymore ...... Always one that sets everything off. Now that this thread is probably officially done, hows about we take this conversation, that has stated the same arguements that have been gone over now in 100 different contexts, back to its proper home. I mean its probably just down the page if you scroll down :rant:........ Not gonna stop me from posting pics though, just next time i'll have to throw one up of the end result, with 2 or 3 of them laying in the fryin pan :evil:... I've said my piece, i'm done with this thread, argue on boys!


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

Well before it gets locked I want to say awesome job by you. I've never had the privilege of fishing for brookies. I've caught a couple here or there on the west side but never have got to fish a stream. I bet it awesome, streams you can jump over holding nice colorful trout  

As far as C&R goes, just go by the rules and everything will be fine. Every stream has different regs for a reason, if the DNR didn't want people keeping a few from a stream they would put it in the books(and they do) In the end fish to make yourself happy and follow the rules that's all that matters. I learned along time ago that there are a lot of self serving people out there that will push you into "their" way of thinking but in the end, follow the rules and you will be fine. I don't hold anything against anybody who wants a meal  Again, great job!


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

brookies101 said:


> I'm beginning to see why nobody posts reports/pics anymore ...... Always one that sets everything off. Now that this thread is probably officially done, hows about we take this conversation, that has stated the same arguements that have been gone over now in 100 different contexts, back to its proper home. I mean its probably just down the page if you scroll down :rant:........ Not gonna stop me from posting pics though, just next time i'll have to throw one up of the end result, with 2 or 3 of them laying in the fryin pan :evil:... I've said my piece, i'm done with this thread, argue on boys!


Brookie101 - I'll try and help get the post back on track......

I'm not sure if your Secret Favorite Spot is the same as my Secret Favorite Spot, but it sure looks like it. I learned to fish for trout at my spot, with a Mustad Carlislie #8 Hook and Crawler. My father taught me the basics when I was much younger, but I turned into an AASSSSShole teenager and we grew apart. Then in my late 20's, I finally grew up. I had started fly fishing with a friend, but didn't really know what I was doing....but I was outside, I was fishing and I was slowly learning. I started sharing my stories with my dad...he was older then and rarely ventured out onto the Platte (the ONLY place that he still fished) as his heart was failing and he was afraid of the strain.....but we reconnected as adults....through Trout Fishing. 

One day, he brought out an old DNR Platt map of the state and handed it to me and said "here you go...every best fishing spot I ever had." I opened it up and there were nothing but maps, no notes, nothing circled. I looked at him quizzically and said "what the heck?". 

He responded by opening to a certain page, and then pointed to a certain spot on the map - on that spot on the map there was a single pencil point DOT. That DOT was on my now Secret Favorite Fishing Spot. He explained that he only placed small dots on the map book so that if he ever lost it, his favorite spots would not be given up. He then advised that the first spot would be the LAST SPOT he'd show me.......it would then be up to me to learn about the streams of Michigan, know where the trout should be and then see if there was a dot there. If there were trout and no dot on the map, I was to add my own.....you get the idea. 

So knowing very little about where I was going (Dad's only caveat was "remember....when you leave, the stream will be on your left") I headed out early on the morning of July 4th, 1995. I arrived early and was surprised to discover I was the only person there. I didnt know where to start, so I parked upstream and walked back and hopped in at the first point of entry. My fishing skills were limited at best.....but by the time I fished my first stretch, I could pull a snag, tie on a new hook, sinker and crawler in no time flat....I could also drive a tack with a pendulum cast to about 20 feet ahead of me by the end too. Cedar cover, deep, cold water was everywhere....and I caught fish.....I caught a LOT of fish.....but they were all 6-7 inches....nothing keeper weight. It didn't matter though, I had found my new passion. 

I fished from about 8 am till well after midnight and had a creel with enough keepers for my wife(then girlfriend) and I - plus a couple for Dad for a meal. Some day I'll have to GPS the route and find out just how many miles of stream I fished that day. 

Then once packed and ready to head out, I heeded Dad's warning and kept the stream on my left....but unfortunately, I forgot to eventually turn right and missed my turn out of the woods.....after panic had set in more than once, I found my way out of the woods after being lost for over 4 hours. (That in itself is a story for another day). 

When I presented Dad with the Brookies I had caught that previous day, he was sitting on the edge of his chair, hanging on my every word.....remembering old holes that he had fished 30 years earlier, happy to hear both that the stream was still producing Brookies and that his son now a man, was fishing the same spot he did earlier in his life. 

I've found several more pencil dots on Dad's old plat maps over the years, some have produced fish, others have not, but none have ever matched up in terms of producing fish and to the emotional attachment that I now have for my First Secret Favorite Spot. I've fished there at least once every year since then, only ever taking two people to my Secret Favorite Spot - the Best Man from my wedding who was the guy that got me into fly fishing and my Wife (I figure she'd be safe to show her the spot, 'cause she'd never find it again).....And, in the tradition of keeping a secret, my Best Man has never been back without asking me to come along first. 

Dad's been gone now for 10 years......and it was a small Brookie Stream that brought Son back to Father, and Father back to Son.


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Windknot:

Thanks for sharing that story. Brings back good memories of many fishing adventures bushwacking through the woods trying to find good holes, getting lost, etc.

John


----------



## TC-fisherman (Feb 15, 2003)

TSS Caddis said:


> Splitshot clearly explains mortality above along with carrying capacity, so what is so objectionable? Carrying capacity is carrying capacity, either mortality occurs by anglers or mother nature. Thankfully most fisherman have a clue when it comes to this.


Do you have a clue about carrying capacity of Brook trout streams and the effect of angling on the population?

http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=fishery;cc=fishery;q1=hunt%20creek%20brook%20trout;idno=aag2862.1996.001;view=toc;frm=frameset

Unbelievable isn't it. Angler harvest results in fewer fish, fewer big fish, and guess what when angling harvest is stopped growth rates don't go down. Who would of thought


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

TC-fisherman said:


> Do you have a clue about carrying capacity of Brook trout streams and the effect of angling on the population?
> 
> http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/tex...t;idno=aag2862.1996.001;view=toc;frm=frameset
> 
> Unbelievable isn't it. Angler harvest results in fewer fish, fewer big fish, and guess what when angling harvest is stopped growth rates don't go down. Who would of thought


A guy tries to get the thread back on track and you throw in this gem. Take a hint, give it up. Go to pm if its that important to you.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Ieatantlers said:


> A guy tries to get the thread back on track and you throw in this gem. Take a hint, give it up. Go to pm if its that important to you.


I was thinking the same thing. 

I remember when my Grandpa and I would strap on some old shoes and head down to a BM tributary. Prior to our day's mission, we would gather a bunch of garden worms. Slowly we'd sneak down the stream into narrow corridors and contend with the creek brush. Drop in a worm and pull up a brook, rainbow, or a brown. 

My Grandpa is almost 70 now. We don't get to do anything like that anymore. I was just happy about a month ago he came to the pier with for awhile to cast some spoons. I'm the only child of three that spends time with them. My brother and sister see them on the holidays and other than that they seem them as a bank. 

Eh, this was kind of off track, maybe it wasn't. I guess what the moral of the story is to cherish what you have, or have access to. It's also a reminder that keeping some traditions in the family is a necessity. I might not ever fish a stream with my Grandpa again, but I can pass this down to my son.


----------



## DE82 (Nov 28, 2007)

TC-fisherman said:


> Do you have a clue about carrying capacity of Brook trout streams and the effect of angling on the population?
> 
> http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/tex...t;idno=aag2862.1996.001;view=toc;frm=frameset
> 
> Unbelievable isn't it. Angler harvest results in fewer fish, fewer big fish, and guess what when angling harvest is stopped growth rates don't go down. Who would of thought


Dude, shut up  

Great story, makes me want to get out an explore even more


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)

TC-fisherman said:


> Do you have a clue about carrying capacity of Brook trout streams and the effect of angling on the population?
> 
> http://quod.lib.umich.edu/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=fishery;cc=fishery;q1=hunt%20creek%20brook%20trout;idno=aag2862.1996.001;view=toc;frm=frameset
> 
> Unbelievable isn't it. Angler harvest results in fewer fish, fewer big fish, and guess what when angling harvest is stopped growth rates don't go down. Who would of thought


For Pete's Sake....START YOUR OWN POST!!!!!


----------

